# Tropical Drinks?



## jonroberts1234 (Oct 4, 2005)

Going to Hawaii for a wedding. Just curious, are there any tropical drinks that a gentleman would be caught dead with? I am a vodka soda guy myself.

MPM
The Guide to Getting More Out of Life 
https://www.thegmanifesto.com


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

- Daiquiri on the rocks

- Rum and coke

- Margarita on the rocks

- Rum on the rocks

- Or just do what I do - Tanqueray and Tonic - a good drink for warm weather, no matter the location


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Anything, as long as you don't have a little umbrella in it.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Captain Morgan and Vanilla Coke. Goes down nicely on a warm day.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Trenditional_
> 
> Captain Morgan and Vanilla Coke. Goes down nicely on a warm day.
> 
> _Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


T, You must like vanilla because the Captain is loaded with vanilla. I must try it since Captin-n-Coke is a favorite of mine.

Try vodka and lemonade(made with fresh squeezed lemons and soda water).


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Tomasso_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T,
Maybe all of the Vanilla is what makes it seem so good. Maybe I'm just a lush who likes any excuse to drink.

I'm going to give the vodka/lemonade a try.

I'm also a fan of an Arnold Palmer with a shot of Vodka.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Trenditional_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vodka has the ability to "pep up" just about any beverage


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Margarita. Definitely OK. I think you can even go "frozen concoction" if required. I prefer a 'Rita Rx.


----------



## lawschool82 (Oct 29, 2005)

MOJITO!!!!


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Cuba Libre


----------

